# Downtown Abbey discussion -- COMBINED thread



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Is anyone else enjoying this series? I watched it on TV and am now working my way through season one on Netflix, picking up on everything I missed the first watch through. I'm so looking forward to the next season!


----------



## Joan Flett (Mar 10, 2009)

Dara,  I really enjoyed Downton Abbey and like you can hardly wait for the next part to be aired. Don't you just love Maggie Smith as the Dowager Countess, she's perfect in the part?  Will the next part be televised this fall or next spring, I can't remember?


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks T.L. I'll look for the thread. 

Joan, Maggie Smith is awesome. Her cranky remarks are hilarious. And I think Bates and Anna are an adorable couple - theirs is my favorite romance on the show.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Love it. I am three episodes into it and cannot wait to get back to watching.


----------



## Asphodel (Jul 19, 2009)

I watched it, waited impatiently for it to air each Sunday evening, and completely loved it. I can't wait to see more.


----------



## billie hinton (Jan 30, 2011)

Just watched all of season 1 on Netflix - and went completely crazy watching 3 episodes at a time it was so good. Now I wish I had forced myself to space them out to one a week!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We loved it so much we ordered the DVDs.  We just lent them out to Elizabeth George who write British Mysteries.
I highly recommend the series to anyone who hasn't seen it.  Can't wait for the next season.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Loved it so much I got the DVDs, the unabridged UK version. Very reasonable. I haven't watched them yet. Too busy these days. Yes, Maggie Smith is incomparable. 

The series reminds me very much of Upstairs, Downstairs. Unfortunately, those DVD's are way over $200. Downton Abbey is a wonderful substitute.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

I thought of "Upstairs, Downstairs" also. Have you heard there is a reunion show coming to the US soon? 

God, I loved that show.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KarenW.B. said:


> I thought of "Upstairs, Downstairs" also. Have you heard there is a reunion show coming to the US soon?
> 
> God, I loved that show.


No, I didn't hear that. Jean Marsh (Rose) is still around but I know Gordon Jackson (Hudson) died quite a while ago. How long ago was that? Some time in the 70's? So, 30-40 years ago. Angela Baddely was pretty old then, too. Who is left? Only the younger generation, I'm sure.

I loved it, too. Wouldn't ever miss it. Do you know how cheap the DVDs are in the UK? At that price, I'd snap them up.

I'm hoping to watch my Downton Abbey DVDs this weekend. I understand there was a lot cut out of the American version.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I understand there was a lot cut out of the American version.


I'd really like to see the original, uncut version. Does anyone know if it's available in a DVD format that would play on US DVD players? All the copies I've seen on Amazon warn they won't play on a US player.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Dara England said:


> I'd really like to see the original, uncut version. Does anyone know if it's available in a DVD format that would play on US DVD players? All the copies I've seen on Amazon warn they won't play on a US player.


Here it is, Region 1 and only $11.99.

http://www.amazon.com/Masterpiece-Classic-Downton-Original-Unedited/dp/B0047H7QD6/ref=sr_1_1?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1299617560&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We bought the DVD with the uncut version and there wasn't that much more to it than the version that aired on tv.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Dusting off an old thread....

My local public television station is replaying the final episode of Downton Abbey today. I think they'll be on around 7;00 PM tonight. I have to say I was a bit disappointed with the way the series wrapped up and ended - so many cliffhangers. I didn't know it would be continued. I thought it was a four part mini series.

Did you watch the first season of Downton Abbey? What were your thoughts? 

And... will you watch the next set of shows?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

The second series aired here in the UK during September/October - 8 episodes - and there was a special episode aired on Christmas day. The story goes from the outbreak of WW1 through to 1919 and there is plenty happening, many twists and turns and more cliffhangers to await resolution in series 3. 

@Joan - Maggie Smith, as the Dowager Countess, continues to shine!

@ Dara - Yes, Bates and Anna are a great couple, but of course things are not plain sailing for them.

I didn't have time to watch this series when it aired so I recorded them and caught up over the holidays in a marathon run.   Great stuff.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for the teasers, Linjeakel. Here in Australia we haven't had the 2nd series yet but I can't wait!!! I love this show.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

FYI: The 2nd season will airing in the U.S. on local PBS stations starting next Sunday!! The 8th! 
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/masterpiece/downtonabbey/season2.html


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I have been looking forward to this so much!!  I am going to re-watch the first season this week (available free on PBS site) and be ready for Sunday!


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Not really my thing and I didn't watch the first series - but loved the 2nd and the Christmas special 

Ian


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Whoo Hoo! Looking forward to it. I might follow drenfrow's lead and watch the first season this week too.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Ian Weaver said:


> Not really my thing and I didn't watch the first series - but loved the 2nd and the Christmas special
> 
> Ian


I think you're confusing this show with _Upstairs Downstairs_...?


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I meant to watch just the first episode of season 1 last night, but the next thing I knew it was 1:00am and I had watched all four episodes.  I just couldn't stop!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Cuechick said:


> I think you're confusing this show with _Upstairs Downstairs_...?


No, Ian is in the UK like me. We've already had the second series of DA and a special Christmas day episode.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Oooh, glad I caught this thread. I'm going to set it up to DVR tonight. Wheee. I loved the first series.  

I think my favorite part was the sense of servant intrigue going on behind the scenes.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> No, Ian is in the UK like me. We've already had the second series of DA and a special Christmas day episode.


Ok, now it makes sense.... I think because he said "first series" ... rather than season...


----------



## theraven (Dec 30, 2009)

I just started watching this on my Fire as it's available on Prime. I love it. I haven't been a must-watch fan of a tv series in a long time and find myself needing to watch the next episode. Tonight I'll start episode 5 of Season 1.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Usually we have to wait ages for DVDs to become available in our region, but this one came out just after the latest season finished airing. So we've already got DVDs of both seasons, and have enjoyed them very much. Haven't seen the Christmas Special yet, though.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Cuechick said:


> Ok, now it makes sense.... I think because he said "first series" ... rather than season...


LOL - that's what we say in the UK - 'series' not 'season' - but it means the same thing.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I just started watching this series and I love it!  I have so much to catch up on!


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

Dara England said:


> Is anyone else enjoying this series? I watched it on TV and am now working my way through season one on Netflix, picking up on everything I missed the first watch through. I'm so looking forward to the next season!


I did the exact same thing about a week ago. Watched all of season one because I wanted it fresh in my mind when season two starts up in about a week. I loved _Downton Abbey_.


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

_Downton Abbey_ reminds me of _Gosford Park_ and _Upstairs, Downstairs_. Now I want to watch all three again.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

http://entertainment.time.com/2012/01/06/writer-julian-fellowes-on-the-perfection-of-downton-abbeys-house/

Started watching yesterday and watched 3 episodes - have the DVR set to record season 2! Love this show.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I just finished #5 with two more to go! I am officially _OBSESSED_ with *Downton Abbey*!!! LOVE!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

Sunday we get season 2 on our local PBS and I am crazy stoked.


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Cuechick said:


> I think you're confusing this show with _Upstairs Downstairs_...?


Sorry for the late reply - been away. Thanks guys for clearing it up in my absence  - Ian


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I'm hooked now, watching episode 3, trying to get them all in before tomorrow night.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ugh, I been waiting and waiting for Season 2. But I can't schedule the recording as our local PBS has everything messed up. In the time slot it is suppose to be in, I have a listing of 3 hours of "The life of Mammals. 7-10 pm. And future episodes are not labeled either, just says Masterpiece and I can see by the description it is Downton Abbey. 

What a mess.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

My DVR is set to record this tomorrow.  Maybe I'll watch as it's on, but there could be interruptions.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Ugh, I been waiting and waiting for Season 2. But I can't schedule the recording as our local PBS has everything messed up. In the time slot it is suppose to be in, I have a listing of 3 hours of "The life of Mammals. 7-10 pm. And future episodes are not labeled either, just says Masterpiece and I can see by the description it is Downton Abbey.
> 
> What a mess.


Schedule the recording of The Life of Mammals and adjust the start time. Also, check tomorrow or later today, the schedule may not have been updated yet.

Betsy


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Atunah said:


> Ugh, I been waiting and waiting for Season 2. But I can't schedule the recording as our local PBS has everything messed up. In the time slot it is suppose to be in, I have a listing of 3 hours of "The life of Mammals. 7-10 pm. And future episodes are not labeled either, just says Masterpiece and I can see by the description it is Downton Abbey.
> 
> What a mess.


It will also be available online at PBS starting Monday just in case you miss it.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am starting on Season 1, streaming from Netflix to my Fire. I am still on Episode 1, so I know I won't be able to catch up in time for the start of Season 2. How long does it take for the current season to available for streaming?

So far I am loving it! The video is so good on the Fire!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am trying to set the DVR to record Downton Abbey tomorrow night at 9PM. Our PBS programming guide says that is when it will be on. However, when I do a program search for Downton Abbey, or Masterpiece Theatre, I am coming up empty. What is the official name of the series?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Try Masterpiece Classic - that's how it's showing up on our Dish Network DVR.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Try Masterpiece Classic - that's how it's showing up on our Dish Network DVR.


I tried Masterpiece Classic and Classic Masterpiece. Finally I just scrolled across the PBS station to tomorrow at 9PM. The heading was Masterpiece Classic, but the description did not name Downton Abbey. However, it was labeled as NEW, and the text seemed like it was describing Downton Abbey. I took a chance and set it up to record. I will tune in tomorrow night to see if I am recording the right series.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Good plan, Jane!  We have it set to record at 8:00.  I am so excited!  We finished the first season this afternoon.  It was wonderful!


----------



## theraven (Dec 30, 2009)

It's been a long time since I've been so excited for the new season of a show to start. Can't wait!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine is also under Masterpiece Classic and shows an 2 episodes, one at 7:30 and another with a different description at 9pm. The first one might be the conclusion of the 1st season?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I set it to record new episodes, the schedule was a hot mess.  A couple of Masterpiece Classic shows were on this afternoon and they were recording, and the Downton Abbey that I WANT to record is recording at 2 a.m., apparently there was a conflict somewhere.  But at least it's recording.  I hope.  (PBS can be difficult at times, both with how they name the shows, and during their fund-raising periods you just never quite know when they'll start and end.)  Just couldn't quite figure today why some were recording and some weren't.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Just starting Season 1, Episode 2. There is no way I will catch up by tonight!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I just watched the last episode from S1. It was enough to catch me up.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I just watched the last episode from S1. It was enough to catch me up.


Oh, don't tempt me!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, schedule is a hot mess. I have been watching PBS or KLRN as its called here for a couple of hours and the guide still says Life of Mammals until 2 hours from now. There are no non human mammals on right now  . I have no clue when to record and I really want the recording to show what is there as we have so many recordings on our DVR it would get lost. 
And I have no clue when its being repeated. 
There is a episode sometimes Monday night, but since all it says is Masterpiece I am not sure its that. 

I can sit here 5 more minutes to see if it starts, but I have to change channel first or it will record a 1 hour buffer as the program is like 3 hours long. Well the program that is shown on the guide that is. 

I don't even know how long tonights episode is, is it 1 or 2 hours. I can't watch it now as hubby wants to watch something else. 

Hmpf


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Yikes, looks like I'm missing this and I've been waiting so long for the new season! Hopefully my mom is recording it, otherwise I'll have to watch it on the website. I can do that, right?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

DVR is set 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Loved this episode.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

There hasn't been an episode I didn't love! I was quite heartbroken for


Spoiler



Anna when Mr Bates left!


. It was great to have a preview for next week!

It appears the new season is available on DVD!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

skyblue said:


> There hasn't been an episode I didn't love! I was quite heartbroken for
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yes, and it's free on Amazon Prime. Only the episode about the house they used was available last night, but there are two episodes available now. I'll watch them later on when I get home.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh, it was so good!  Loved, loved, loved it!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

BTW, the first season of Upstairs, Downstairs is available free on Amazon Prime. It was every bit as good as I remembered.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks, Gertie, for the info!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

I really love how Mary has grown.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, I notice they're setting Mary up to be a more sympathetic character this season, whereas last season I couldn't be sure whether I was meant to like her or be annoyed with her. Which brings me to the question. Who are everybody's favorite characters? For me it goes like this (nor necessarily in order):

Anna and Baites
Mr. Carter (butler)
Lord Grantham
Old Lady Grantham

I also think Daisy (kitchen maid) and William (the nice footman) are cute and I'm fond of Mrs. Patmore (cook), Mrs. Hughes (the housekeeper), and some of the less important characters. I don't like Thomas (bad footman) or O'Brian (ladies maid) but recognize they're necessary to keep things stirred up.

Is it weird neither Mary or Matthew are on my list? Neither is Edith. And I can take or leave Lady Granthom (the younger). And yes, I am a bit proud of myself for finally learning to keep the characters' names straight, if not the spelling of them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

I have always felt that Lord Grantham HAD to be a morally good man-- subject to the negatives of elitism and classicism, but also with a very solid and real moral compass-- to make the whole thing work.  He is the embodiment of what the series wants to be.  He is both the old world and a product (very much) of the new.  

I very much like that he chafes against his restraints, can be a complete snob, but apologizes.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

PBS has a vote on like/dislike of characters on their website. Edith is among the unpopular ones (for me as well).

During the first season I didn't care for Mary much, but now she is among my favorites. When I watched some of the Season 1 episodes again in December I started seeing her differently. Old Lady Grantham (Maggie Smith) is so funny. Loved the line about the


Spoiler



blonde piece


 this episode.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> PBS has a vote on like/dislike of characters on their website. Edith is among the unpopular ones (for me as well).
> 
> During the first season I didn't care for Mary much, but now she is among my favorites. When I watched some of the Season 1 episodes again in December I started seeing her differently. Old Lady Grantham (Maggie Smith) is so funny. Loved the line about the
> 
> ...


Mary did really grow through the first series, that's one of the things I like best about her. I actually felt the same way about Lady Grantham as well. At first I wasn't fond of her, but now she's one of my favorites. I think Sybil's transformation in this first episode was encouraging too.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I love this show sooooo much.

Favorites include:

Mr. Bates (and Anna)
Mr. Carson
Lord Grantham
Mrs. Hughes
Countess Grantham
Mrs. Crawley

Really growing on me:

Mary
Lady Grantham
Matthew
Sybil

The only odd note for me so far is Edith and her storyline. That was just...odd.

I was squealing like a little girl for the first half of this week's episode. It was so good to see all of these characters again. Fellowes has done such a wonderful job (along with everyone else involved in the production) creating such rich characters. One minute I hate O'Brien and Thomas and the next I think there's hope for them.

Just wonderful.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Monique said:


> The only odd note for me so far is Edith and her storyline. That was just...odd.


I totally agree. I don't like Edith because of what she did to Mary in the first series. I felt like they were trying to force me to like her by giving her plight, but it just didn't work for me at all.


----------



## Jen Black (Oct 17, 2011)

What is it that makes Downton abbey such a hit with everyone?
Apart from the superb casting, wonderful costumes, authentic interiors, could it be:

- the equal prominence on male/female storylines
- the equal prominence of upstairs/downstairs storylines
- The fact that at least two of the sisters appear to hate each other
- the quality of the dialogue
- the fact that there's a lot of humour
- that it is "almost modern" in outlook 
- the characters change and grow
If we could pinpoint the magic ingredients, maybe we could all write such a bestseller!
Jen


----------



## DGFall (Jul 7, 2011)

I don't think there is such a thing as "magic ingredients". It is a matter of talent and vision. Those precious few that have it cannot teach it to anyone else, much as you cannot teach someone to be taller. Downton Abbey is a convergence of many very talented and visionary people. It happens so rarely.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Edith is the middle sister right? ... I felt bad for her last season, being a middle child I can kind of relate... I was a little confused in the first episode


Spoiler



What was the relationship of the two people she was helping, weren't they brother & sister?


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Cuechick said:


> Edith is the middle sister right? ... I felt bad for her last season, being a middle child I can kind of relate... I was a little confused in the first episode
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I thought he


Spoiler



was the dying man that Mrs Crowley helped heal in the hospital


, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I thought Edith is the youngest sister.

I gobbled up all of Season One episodes, and went to start Season Two with Amazon Prime. I was disappointed to see that the first episode is available to purchase to view, but not for free. I have it taped at home, but I will not be back home until tonight. I will be sure to watch it so that I am ready for Episode 2.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Sybil is the youngest daughter.

I am glad you are loving it, too, *Jane*!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

skyblue said:


> I thought he
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Good eye! Yes,


Spoiler



John Drake is the farmer/patient who had Dropsy in the second ep of the first season. And, yes, he is married.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Monique said:


> Good eye! Yes,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Wow, what a memory! I didn't recognize him at all.


----------



## Jen Black (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm sure there's something to learn from such a popular success. Assuming that you like the show, (maybe you don't!) _why_ do you likeit? what is it that does it for you? I offered some thoughts, but I'm sure there's more. Julian Fellowes and his co-writers have probably learned their craft over a lot of years, but have suddenly "got it right." The question has to be - so what's different?


----------



## theraven (Dec 30, 2009)

For me, it's the characters. They all feel real to me and there is something about each of them that I can relate to and understand ... even Thomas and O'Brien and I loathe their behavior. And that's probably it for me, I've come to loathe their behavior and not them because there are have been instances of a hope for redemption in those characters. The writers and actors have done an incredible job and showing each of them as flawed people who make horrendous decisions but also have a soft side.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow, I never made that connection either.  I was kind of rooting for Sybil with the guy, but now she's just a home-wrecker!


----------



## Jen Black (Oct 17, 2011)

DH in my house thinks Thomas is Obrien's son, but I can't run with that. But there is some strange relationship between them. Aunt and nephew, perhaps?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

This is a TV show, right?  I'm going to move it to Not Quite Kindle so it will get better attention....


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Jen Black said:


> DH in my house thinks Thomas is Obrien's son, but I can't run with that. But there is some strange relationship between them. Aunt and nephew, perhaps?


I initially assumed they were mother and son but then later realized apparently not. I don't know if there's any relation, maybe they just share a bitter, devious nature.

The characters are what make the show for me. They all have depth and they are all played so well by the actors.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

drenfrow said:


> Wow, I never made that connection either. I was kind of rooting for Sybil with the guy, but now she's just a home-wrecker!


Do you mean Edith, with the farmer? Sybil is the sister who started working as a nurse in the latest episode.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

drenfrow said:


> Wow, I never made that connection either. I was kind of rooting for Sybil with the guy, but now she's just a home-wrecker!





mlewis78 said:


> Do you mean Edith, with the farmer? Sybil is the sister who started working as a nurse in the latest episode.


Yes, I totally meant Edith!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Watching Downton Abbey reminded me of a British "family saga" show that was on when we were stationed overseas - I never watched because it was too far into it when we got to Holland. I thought maybe it had been on Masterpiece Theater but I guess not, and I can't find it on Netflix or Amazon (except to purchase the DVDs). Couldn't even remember the name of the show until I remembered the theme music, which I always listened to when it came on because I liked it & found out later it was Spartacus by Khachaturian.

It's The Onedin Line, and I found it on youtube. It's about a shipping family, set 1860-1886 according to wikipedia, and ran from 1971-1980 - I might try watching some of it on youtube, see how it holds up.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

_The Onedin Line_ was a wonderful show and ran for multiple seasons. I watched it with my mother as a child and it still held up very well, when I rewatched it as an adult.

Though I'm in the minority of people who don't like _Downton Abbey_. I tried watching the first season and found it terminally dull. To me it seems like reheated leftovers of British historical shows from the 1970s and the 1970s stuff was much better. I really have no idea why _Downton Abbey_ became so popular, since there are so many current British shows that are much better.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Jen Black said:


> DH in my house thinks Thomas is Obrien's son, but I can't run with that. But there is some strange relationship between them. Aunt and nephew, perhaps?


I've also wondered if there's some secret relationship between Thomas and O'brien, like him being her illegitimate son or something. Otherwise, I can't see why she sticks her neck out for him so often. She's not exactly generous by nature, so surely there's more to it than just fellow feeling among schemers.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Dara England said:


> I've also wondered if there's some secret relationship between Thomas and O'brien, like him being her illegitimate son or something. Otherwise, I can't see why she sticks her neck out for him so often. She's not exactly generous by nature, so surely there's more to it than just fellow feeling among schemers.


Could be nephew. Didn't she just say something about her brother who died and how much she liked him? Or it's possible that Thomas just reminds her of her brother, I suppose.


----------



## Jen Black (Oct 17, 2011)

With regard to the odd relationship between O'brien and Thomas, I wish I could remember Thomas's surname - it could be a giveaway!
Jen


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Jen Black said:


> With regard to the odd relationship between O'brien and Thomas, I wish I could remember Thomas's surname - it could be a giveaway!
> Jen


It's Barrow: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Downton_Abbey#Staff


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just won the Golden Globe for best mini series...

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Just won the Golden Globe for best mini series...
> 
> Betsy


Well deserved.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Congrats to Downton Abbey on the Golden Globes win! 

We certainly enjoyed the episode last night. What did you think of


Spoiler



Branson's bold move


?


Spoiler



Mrs Patmore encouraging Daisy to lead William on


?


Spoiler



Edith


 stepping up?


Spoiler



O'Brien and Thomas gaining control of DA


? The previews for next week? 

I picked up the _Downton Abbey_ _companion book_ at Barnes and Noble yesterday. It is a beautiful book with lovely photos and interesting tidbits!


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I thought it was a great episode.  Thomas is just the slimiest character ever.  I can't stand him.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

skyblue said:


> Congrats to Downton Abbey on the Golden Globes win!
> 
> We certainly enjoyed the episode last night. What did you think of
> 
> ...


Really enjoyed it too. I was yelling at the TV during


Spoiler



the Branson dinner scene. It drove me crazy that Anna found the note and suspected (as I did) that he was going to shoot the General, but propriety won out of sense and she went to Mrs. Hughes who then wasted more time and went Mr. Carson. It all worked out, I suppose, but I was pulling my hair out for the entire sequence. That's a tough on the Daisy/William front. I completely understand Mrs. Patmore's thinking and wish it were anyone else but ditsy-Daisy. I was cheering Edith on. She really did step up, quietly and kindly. Hopefully, this will be the new Edith and we can pretend the dalliance with the farmer never happened. O'Brien and Thomas are bad enough on their own, but together... but no good can come of Thomas being around. I needed more Bates & Anna! He's so noble I'm torn between kissing and slapping him. Yay for everyone standing up to Cousin Isobel who is being really bossy, esp. loved when Lord Grantham told her the dog could go where it damn well wanted. Poor Lang. New maid Ethel bugs me. Was disappointed that Lavinia's secret wasn't juicier. Now, I have to really like her.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

This episode made me like Lady Grantham (Elizabeth McGovern) less. She allows O'Brien to manipulate her to have her way,


Spoiler



and it's no good having Thomas as manager.


 I'm tired of the Lady's rivalry with Matthew's mother. It's petty jealousy. She handled it badly.

Enjoyed the episode.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I watched the very first episode last night and enjoyed it much more than I expected. I will most likely watch another one tonight. 

I'm trying to be good and not read the spoilers.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I watched the very first episode last night and enjoyed it much more than I expected. I will most likely watch another one tonight.
> 
> I'm trying to be good and not read the spoilers.


So glad to hear you like it, too! It really swept me right in, which was totally unexpected!

Yes! When


Spoiler



Anna was running through the house my son was yelling at the tv for her to hurry which only made it worse! I liked Cousin Isabel initially, but she has gotten quite bossy! I was cheering for Cora! I am hoping the preview means Ethel gets shown the door! She is too uppity. I really like William. He is so noble. I don't want to see him get his heart broken. Mary is so nice to Lavinia! I thought she might make a play to get Matthew back.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

skyblue said:


> So glad to hear you like it, too! It really swept me right in, which was totally unexpected!


I watched the second episode tonight enjoyed it even more. I'm tempted to watch the third, but I think my husband would be disappointed. I think he likes them too.

Maggie Smith as the Dowager Countess is perfect casting.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I watched the second episode tonight enjoyed it even more. I'm tempted to watch the third, but I think my husband would be disappointed. I think he likes them too.
> 
> Maggie Smith as the Dowager Countess is perfect casting.


The Dowager Countess is one of our favorites! She has the best comments that never fail to crack us up! They say Maggie Smith is quite funny off camera as well.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Not just her comments, but her facial expressions.  Hilarious.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

mlewis78 said:


> I'm tired of the Lady's rivalry with Matthew's mother. It's petty jealousy. She handled it badly.


Yes, I'm getting impatient with the childish rivalry between Mrs. Crawley and Lady Grantham.


Spoiler



And I feel for Daisy in her aweful situation. I'm really not sure what's the right thing for her to do about William. I'm also sorry to see Mr. Lang leave - I mean, if the poor man isn't able to work, where's he going to go? Besides, I thought I sensed something developing between Mr. Lang and O'Brien and I was curious to find out where that was leading. As for Branson, I'm not very sympathetic to him at the moment. How did he think his behavior was going to help anything?


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Not just her comments, but her facial expressions. Hilarious.


That's one of the reasons we love this series so much! We love the way it utilizes glances and subtle innuendo.  I hope you get to watch more episodes soon!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I was so happy Edith had her shining moment, finally. I always feel bad for her. Mary and Sybil usually are the ones in the spotlight in everyomes eyes

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, I'm hoping Edith is turning over a new leaf. They haven't made her a sympathetic character in the past but maybe she just needed to find a purpose.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Holy cow, has anyone seen these?? Apparently there was a BBC charity event and these spoofs of Downton Abbey were produced. Absolutely hysterical.

Part I:






Part II:


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ROFL Too, too funny.

Mrs. Danvers the housekeepr?

"Have we all done our looks?" Lady Mary's "looks" were perfect.

Was that Michael Gambon doing the narration? 

And it was too funny to have the clean house lady come on at the end. I forget the name of the show in the UK. Maybe it's the same. She wears rubber gloves and rubber boots with ruffles.

Thanks so much for posting.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks for posting this spoof!  We really enjoyed it!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> ROFL Too, too funny.
> 
> Mrs. Danvers the housekeepr?
> 
> ...


Wish I knew more British actors - but did recognize Kim Cattrall as Cora and Joanna Lumley as "Mrs. Danvers". Can't quite place the Dowager Countess, though...oh and the writer was in Four Weddings & a Funeral, and Phantom of the Opera...


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Meemo said:


> ...oh and the writer was in Four Weddings & a Funeral, and Phantom of the Opera...


I couldn't think of his name either, but I love him!

Mrs. Danvers as the housekeeper, so funny. And Thomas, "I'm so evil." Perfect.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

'Red Nose Day' is an annual event in the UK when people do all kinds of comedy related events to raise money for charity and is organised by Comic Relief. It got that name as everyone is encouraged to buy and wear a red clown's nose from the charity to show their support. Many well known comedians and actors give their time freely to make programmes and things like this parody of Downton Abbey.

Victoria Wood (Mrs Crawley) and Harry Enfield (Lord Grantham) are very well known comedians/comedy actors here in the UK, as is Dawn French (The Dowager). Playing the part of Julian Fellowes - the writer - is Simon Callow and yes, he was in Four Weddings and a million and one other things from Phantom of the Opera to Doctor Who (he played Charles Dickens). I doubt many of the participants would be known outside the UK though.

Among previous years' parodies were ones for Harry Potter and Mamma Mia, which can no doubt be found on YouTube!


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for the info on Red Nose Day, Linjeakel, I'll have to look for those other spoof videos.


----------



## Maryann Christine (May 18, 2011)

I recently became obsessed with this show after watching two episodes of the second season on PBS Sunday night. For the past few evenings, I've been catching up on the first season by watching episodes on my local PBS web site. Tonight, with my husband away at a meeting, it seemed the perfect time to have a Downton Abbey bingefest of lovely British drama. But when I checked the site's video tab, it said the season one episodes are no longer available for online viewing. Ooohhh, the humanity! (Throwing self on ground, beating fists against floor.) 

I was just watching them last night and had no idea they'd expire today! If I'd known, I would have watched the next episode when I could. 

They're probably at my library, but I live in a very literary, PBS kind of town, so the DVDs are probably checked out. And it's really cold out. Why, whyyyy didn't I watch them all back to back in a crazy rabid binge when I wanted to?  

(I don't have Tivo or anything like that, and to be perfectly honest, I'm a complete dork when it comes to figuring out how to stream things.)

Update: Checked the library catalog on line. As suspected, the DVDs are all checked out and have holds on them for when they come back. However, we do have Apple TV downstairs. Perhaps I can get it on that? (If I can find that super skinny metal remote.) Going down there to investigate. I really, really have to get higher tech and join 2012. But my husband is an IT guy and I think I've gotten too lazy just letting him hook things up/stream things etc while I sit on couch like lazy person.  

Anyway, just sharing these withdrawal pangs with people who will understand. 

P.S. Found it online via our netflix account, yay!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Maryann,  I caught up on DA season 1 by streaming the episodes from Amazon? Do you have Amazon Prime? If so, they are free. I think you can also stream them from Netflix.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

*Jane*, when you watch via prime, is that only on your computer?


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

skyblue said:


> *Jane*, when you watch via prime, is that only on your computer?


I streamed last season's DA to my Fire, but I could have streamed it to my laptop or my TV (through the Roku). I did not use the Roku because DH was watching football on the TV.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> as is Dawn French (The Dowager).


That's Jennifer Saunders - though the two have done a lot of work together so I can see the confusion.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jennifer_Saunders
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dawn_French


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> I streamed last season's DA to my Fire, but I could have streamed it to my laptop or my TV (through the Roku). I did not use the Roku because DH was watching football on the TV.


Thanks, *Jane*! I'm thinking we could stream through our blu ray if available.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

skyblue said:


> Thanks, *Jane*! I'm thinking we could stream through our blu ray if available.


It should be no problem streaming from Amazon or Netflix with the blu ray, if it has a wifi or internet connection.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Have you all seen this? The Countess Carnarvon gives a tour of the fabulous Highclere Castle, her family home.


----------



## Maryann Christine (May 18, 2011)

Just a warning of something I learned the hard way: Be careful reading British articles about the show and actors, they contain spoilers. (I guess because the show runs earlier there.) I thought I was skimming a safe article, when BAM, there was a major spoiler of season 2. I'll still watch the show but I wished I hadn't read that.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Maryann Faro said:


> Just a warning of something I learned the hard way: Be careful reading British articles about the show and actors, they contain spoilers. (I guess because the show runs earlier there.) I thought I was skimming a safe article, when BAM, there was a major spoiler of season 2. I'll still watch the show but I wished I hadn't read that.


Thanks for the FYI! I am looking at my book very carefully so as not to spoil it! I am in the mood to watch the new episode tonight! I can't wait to see it!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Set your DVRs!  Downton Abbey is on TONIGHT!


----------



## Rebecca Burke (May 9, 2011)

THANK YOU for posting those spoofs! Too funny! I sure hope they find out who scratched that spoon .

Just saw episode 3 and boy did it deliver. Filled with delicious soap opera-y moments! The scene with the musical and Matthew showing up was a classic (or should I say, the oldest one in the dramatic handbook) though I can't believe he is still pretending to love Lyvia (or whatever her name is). Maggie Smith's expression throughout this was priceless. 

There's another funny spoof on the Net now using the meme "Sh*T X sez," which in this case is called "Sh*t the Dowager Countess sez"--a compilation of some of her best lines from DA. IOW, nearly every line she utters.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am liking the new season for the most part but dose anyone else feel like it's a bit choppy? Many short scenes and sometimes the edits don't feel right time wise, morning in one and then night in another...

I also have to say


Spoiler



I totally sided with the Countess on the running of things...(it is still her home after all) and loved how those two parted ways, she is pretty funny!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Rebecca Burke said:


> THANK YOU for posting those spoofs! Too funny! I sure hope they find out who scratched that spoon .
> 
> Just saw episode 3 and boy did it deliver. Filled with delicious soap opera-y moments! The scene with the musical and Matthew showing up was a classic (or should I say, the oldest one in the dramatic handbook) though I can't believe he is still pretending to love Lyvia (or whatever her name is). Maggie Smith's expression throughout this was priceless.
> 
> There's another funny spoof on the Net now using the meme "Sh*T X sez," which in this case is called "Sh*t the Dowager Countess sez"--a compilation of some of her best lines from DA. IOW, nearly every line she utters.


Here it is:


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

May I post one more?


----------



## SusanKL (Sep 14, 2011)

I saw a recent interview with the cast and they say that most of them do "Maggie Smith" impersonations but then Elizabeth McGovern went ahead and did one and she was hysterical. (So beautiful, too, but the take-off on Maggie was spot-on.) In the book, "The World of Downton Abbey," (http://tinyurl.com/7udk3kn) they say how the cast wears little to NO make up b/c the people of that time period didn't (at least the upper class didn't.) BTW: the maid, Anna, is much prettier when she's allowed a little mascara!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

My favorites are Maggie Smith, of course, but also the maid Anna. She stays so true to her character.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Watching this very interesting doc that was on my PBS station, before the show last night... explains a lot!

http://www.pbs.org/programs/secrets-manor-house/


----------



## Maryann Christine (May 18, 2011)

LOL at the Maggie Smith clips! But they did miss a good one with her and the swivel chair.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I could just watch these Maggie Smith clips and skip the show. 

BTW, Stephen Fry hates Downton Abbey.


----------



## SusanKL (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh, Maryann, I LOVE the swivel chair episode!! One of the BEST.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh, I love those Maggie Smith clips. She has all the best lines.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

What did you think of


Spoiler



William dying


?


Spoiler



I was so sad, as I really liked him. I didn't think Daisy would go through with the marriage, but for his ake I am glad that she did!



Matthew appears to be


Spoiler



in rough shape. I am wondering if this was the way they get rid of Lavinia.



The Dowager Countess was hilarious!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah, I hated that


Spoiler



William died.  But I was glad Daisey wound up going ahead with the wedding because I didn't want to see poor William hurt on his death bed.


 As for Matthew, I'm betting he'll


Spoiler



make a miraculous recovery once Lavinia is gone.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Did y'all see that Shirley MacLaine will be on Season 3? Playing Cora's mother. Should be some fun scenes between her and Violet!
http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20565849,00.html


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Meemo said:


> Did y'all see that Shirley MacLaine will be on Season 3? Playing Cora's mother. Should be some fun scenes between her and Violet!
> http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20565849,00.html


Wow! I am having a hard time picturing her in period costume. I agree about sparks flying between her and Violet!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm having a hard time with Shirley being cast in this part.  Will we believe she's Cora's mom, or will it just be Shirley playing Cora's mom?


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

This is a fun photo spread showing what the actors in Downton Abbey look like in real life (or rather looking their red carpet best).

http://www.papermag.com/2012/02/downton_abbey_stars_out_of_cos.php


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

drenfrow said:


> Wow! I am having a hard time picturing her in period costume. I agree about sparks flying between her and Violet!


I have to agree, actors and actresses with obvious plastic surgery look ridiculous in period dramas... there was none back then!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Holy cow Mrs Hughes   .

Carson in spandex? I might have gone on living without that image  

Funny how some actually look like they belong in that time like Edith. The Downton look becomes her. The hair I think. 

That is an incredible cast. 

Not sure about Shirley. Maybe she'll surprise us. I guess they went through the list of well known american actresses of a certain age. Thankfully Meryl Streep is too good for TV, cause I would have thrown something at the TV then  

But surely they could have found an esteemed character actress other than Shirley? I hope they didn't cast her just for the name. 

Dan Stevens is adorable.   He was mighty fine as a dark haired Edward Ferrars in one of the many Sense and Sensibility productions. 

I love this show so much I keep wondering, how long can keep going with the timeline and still have Downton Abbey and the Earl and all that stuff going. I mean before the times get too modern. I hope for many more seasons. Not much else ever gets made and put on TV that I like.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

wow Mrs. Hughes!!!

they even included Lord Granthm's yellow labs. So cute

I also realizes how much the actress that plays Mary looks like my friend.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks, *drenfrow*, for posting the link! I loved seeing the photos. I can't believe the transformation for Mrs Hughes! With characters like Mary and Mrs Patmore, you'd recognize them straight away. With Mrs Hughes, you'd walk right past and never recognized her!


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Vegas_Asian said:


> they even included Lord Granthm's yellow labs. So cute


I loved that! Very cute.

My favorite picture was the one with Mary and Matthew looking totally hot--yowza!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

drenfrow said:


> This is a fun photo spread showing what the actors in Downton Abbey look like in real life (or rather looking their red carpet best).
> 
> http://www.papermag.com/2012/02/downton_abbey_stars_out_of_cos.php


Wow, O'brien looks very different as a blond. Took me a minute to recognize Mathew and Mary all vamped up.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

A lot of the women look much younger out of costume. Ellie is the best looking of the lot.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I sure am glad to see


Spoiler



Jane


 leaving. Her involvement with


Spoiler



Lord Grantham


 was certainly troubling. 

The Dowager Countess has the greatest lines! 

I am so glad that


Spoiler



Mr Bates and Anna finally tied the knot, but Vera is still causing them trouble from her grave


. I wonder if they resolve it next week, or if they leave us hanging until next January? 

Anyone else think the scene with


Spoiler



Lavinia in the bedroom (Spanish flu death scene)


wasn't actually filmed in Highclere castle? It didn't look authentic, and the lighting seemed different.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I somehow missed Violet's line when they introduced the gramophone.  Anyone remember what she said?

Great two hours tonight.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

skyblue said:


> I sure am glad to see
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yes, I was relieved they didn't pursue that plotline further. He's always been a favorite character of mine, partly because of his strong sense of honor and I didn't want to see him change.



skyblue said:


> I am so glad that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I've always thought they're an adorable couple but I was practically yelling at them at this point


Spoiler



to wait for the whole Vera episode to blow over before marrying. The hasty marriage and withholding the fact he bought the poison were such obvious mistakes the outcome (his arrest) seemed inevitable.





mlewis78 said:


> I somehow missed Violet's line when they introduced the gramophone. Anyone remember what she said?


I forget now but it seems like it was something funny. If you flip back to the page before this one someone posted a Youtube clip of her best lines, and it included the gramophone scene.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

What a great two hours!  So much happened.  I thought it was a one hour episode and then it just kept going...that was a nice surprise.

Does anyone else go to sleep on Sunday nights with the theme from Downton Abbey endlessly running through their head?

I am already in mourning knowing next week is it for the year.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I watched the first hour, not knowing it was a 2  hour last night. At 10pm I was ready to go to bed, so I taped the 2nd hour. It will be Wed night before I get to watch it!

Over next week? The whole season?   I thought there were 10 episodes this season.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

The second series was 8 episodes (hour and a half each, including commercials), plus an extra long special episode (2 hours including commercials) - shown on Christmas day here in the UK - and also a 'behind the scenes' documentary. If you've already seen the longer episode, then that's it, there's no more till Season 3!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

What? That can't be it   . It was a 2 hour show and I didn't expect it either, it just kept going. But they showed a preview for next week, so there has to be at least another episode. I am guessing it will be that Christmas episode as I think I saw a big tree in the preview. 

I hate it when my favorite shows go off for the season. Its just always so long in between. At least we know there will be at least another season.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Maybe they showed two of the regular episodes together, I don't know. But I Tivoed it all when it was shown here and I checked, that's what I've got - 8 eps, a Christmas special and a documentary. If they showed a preview for next week, then I guess you still have some left to see.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Dara England said:


> I forget now but it seems like it was something funny. If you flip back to the page before this one someone posted a Youtube clip of her best lines, and it included the gramophone scene.


The youtube video only had what Violet (Maggie Smith) said when she saw the gramophone ("What on earth is it") but she said something else that I couldn't understand after Lavinia told her what it was. I replayed it on my dvr (over and over) but it made no sense. Sounded like she was talking about when you walk past it and then something about a blue paper.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Check out these photos of what they look like off-screen. They are great!!!

http://www.papermag.com/arts_and_style/2012/02/downton-abbey-stars-on-screen-vs-off-screen.php


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

*SN*, are you a Downton Abbey fan?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh yes!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Someone Nameless said:


> Oh yes!


Isn't it grand?.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

My friend has a very popular style blog and did a very clever post on the show, matching up current fashions with wonderful imagery from the show... enjoy!

http://www.sfgirlbybay.com/2012/02/14/tuesdays-girl-dear-abbey/


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

That is great, *Cuechick*. Thank you.

Yes, *Skyblue*, it is fabulous and I hate that the season is almost over.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> My friend has a very popular style blog and did a very clever post on the show, matching up current fashions with wonderful imagery from the show... enjoy!
> 
> http://www.sfgirlbybay.com/2012/02/14/tuesdays-girl-dear-abbey/


Very clever. Oh, how I wish hats would make a comeback.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks, Cuechick.  The fashion is incredible!

Glad you are all well at your house, SN!  

We have both Downton Abbey seasons on Blu ray, so we will probably watch them again as we wait for the next season to begin in January.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> The youtube video only had what Violet (Maggie Smith) said when she saw the gramophone ("What on earth is it") but she said something else that I couldn't understand after Lavinia told her what it was. I replayed it on my dvr (over and over) but it made no sense. Sounded like she was talking about when you walk past it and then something about a blue paper.


Violet: What on earth is it?

Lavinia: It's a gramophone. Some cousins of mine have given it to us.

Violet: You should stand well clear when you light the blue touch paper. (This is a reference to lighting fireworks and means you're doing something risky. I think.)


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Violet cracks me up.  She is so dead serious with those hilarious comments.

Violet: please tell me what's going on, or have we all stepped through the looking glass?  

Way early in the season I did that test that was going around Facebook - 'which Downton character are you' and mine turned out to be Violet.  I thought it was hilarious but another girl said she couldn't tell a lie, she got her first and retook the test to get another character.

I adore Violet.  She has gotten much better as the season has gone on.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Monique said:


> Violet: What on earth is it?
> 
> Lavinia: It's a gramophone. Some cousins of mine have given it to us.
> 
> Violet: You should stand well clear when you light the blue touch paper. (This is a reference to lighting fireworks and means you're doing something risky. I think.)


Thank you! I had no idea what was meant by the last line.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

The expression 'Light blue touch-paper!' became a way of suggesting someone had done something dangerous or foolhardy and needed to beware of the consequences, especially, for example, when having said something that was likely to cause someone else to respond explosively.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Really? No thoughts about the final show? Well I will say,


Spoiler



I kind wish we had got to see Sybil's wedding, I started to think I might have missed a show... they skipped so much. Dame Maggie Smith is an international treasure! Her little zingers really make the show for me and add just enough comic relief to make the drama bearable. I do also find those moments when Mary can not contain her true self, like during the charades, fun also.



It will be a very long year, till the next season!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh and did anyone else


Spoiler



wonder how Mary could be outside in the snow in a sleeveless dress? I know it looked pretty but I was shivering just watching. I was happy though he finally got the cojones to ask her!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I too thought I had missed a show at first!!!


Spoiler



At first I didn't know who Rosamund and her bi*#@ of a lady's maid was!


 My favorite line of the movie was


Spoiler



when Richard told Violet he was leaving and she wouldn't see him again and she said 'do you promise?"


    I loved the Servant's Ball too.



Spoiler



What was that that happened right at the beginning of the meal - like a pop?


 What was that about? I love, Love, LOVED the ending!!!

Now, did the UK have another episode that we didn't see? I was thinking they had a Christmas special but that must have been it.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, I was confused by the Rosamund story line too... they needed a scene to explain that and her maid's sudden appearance downstairs.

Not sure what that was, only vaguely remember it...? 

Oh and YES! Loved that line too! I love her, she makes the show!

I think it was the "Christmas Special" but it does feel like we missed an episode between, or maybe they edited them together? I don't know.... I can not imagine they would hold anything back, considering how popular it is here.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I just watched it today. I too was a bit confuddled at times. Seems sometimes a bit choppy when things don't make sense or I have the sense I missed part of the show.



Spoiler



I too would have liked a bit more about Sybil's situation or at least seen her again. She wasn't even shown. And the thing with Edith and whatshisname kind of faded, somewhere. I guess that is what the 3rd season is for. Oh, and was I the only one getting worried about Isis? I kept thinking, surely they are not going to go there. Thankfully they didn't.



I assume this was the Christmas episode the UK folks were talking about. I did like the behind the scenes that was at the end of the episode.

So how long do we have to wait now for Season 3? Anyone know?


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Violet's "Do you promise" line was the best of the night.  Loved this episode and season 2 was the best by far.  Can't wait for next year.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I also enjoyed the behind the scenes bit... there is also this, on Amazon, it is free (at least for prime members) I think? I thought it was interesting just to see who actually lives there!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006MW3VGA?pf_rd_p=1298168442&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_i=1000128561&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=081EY1ZB0XRBKQM7NG65


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Atunah said:


> I just watched it today. I too was a bit confuddled at times. Seems sometimes a bit choppy when things don't make sense or I have the sense I missed part of the show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly, we have to wait until January.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

They just started making season 3 in the last week or two. I think it will be shown in the UK in the fall and we will have to wait until January (at least).

I loved the show last night.


Spoiler



I wondered if they were ever going to get to Matthew and Mary getting together. For a while I thought they were saving it for next season. Loved the proposal scene (even though standing out there in the snow without coats was unrealistic).


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/fash-track/downton-abbey-roaring-twenties-season-three-292815


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Loved the Christmas episode. What a great way to finish off the season. And I was relieved


Spoiler



there were no more tragedies in this one - I've had enough of main characters dying for awhile. I was pretty sure Baites would come through alright but I was worried about Ises for a bit there. I had this horrible fear Thomas was going to drop a cigarette or something and accidentally burn the shed down with Ises inside.



I'm looking forward to seeing what they do with the next season.


Spoiler



Will Baites ever be cleared? What will happen with Edith and her older man? And am I the only one who thinks Lord Granthom ought to come clean to Cora about that brief business with the maid? I mean, in the end nothing happened, but it could still come back to bite him in the future. Better if Cora hears the story from his own mouth than for anybody the maid might tell. Then there's Sybil and Branson. I was disappointed not to see their wedding but hopefully we'll see them and the baby visiting Downton next season. Now I'm even curious to see whether Aunt Rosamond will eventually find romance. I knew her new beau and her maid were up to no good.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I loved the show, I didn't mind that it jumped forward a bit without much explanation; it just seemed a way to advance the story.


Spoiler



I was also terribly worried about Isis, thinking something awful was going to happen. Also, I kept waiting for Matthew to put his coat around Mary in the last scene; that did seem a bit off to have her standing there sleeveless. I loved the ending though--at least we don't have to wait a year to see if they got together!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

For those of you who can't get enough of Downton Abbey...paper dolls!

 [URL=http://www.vulture.com/2012/02/print-out-vultures-downton-abbey-paper-dolls.html]http://www.vulture.com/2012/02/print-out-vultures-downton-abbey-paper-dolls.html [/url]


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Tripp said:


> For those of you who can't get enough of Downton Abbey...paper dolls!
> 
> [URL=http://www.vulture.com/2012/02/print-out-vultures-downton-abbey-paper-dolls.html]http://www.vulture.com/2012/02/print-out-vultures-downton-abbey-paper-dolls.html [/url]


Even Mr. Pamuk. Love it.

Inspired me to watch the parody again.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Tripp said:


> For those of you who can't get enough of Downton Abbey...paper dolls!
> 
> [URL=http://www.vulture.com/2012/02/print-out-vultures-downton-abbey-paper-dolls.html]http://www.vulture.com/2012/02/print-out-vultures-downton-abbey-paper-dolls.html [/url]


Those are great! There are some funny comments too. My favorite: "Once again poor Edith is left out. No one wants you Edith, not even as a paperdoll." Poor Edith!


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

I was never able to catch the series on TV so I've got the DVDs from my library. Watched the entire 1st season last weekend (absolutely no house cleaning was done ). Couldn't wait for next weekend to zip through season 2 so I took it home last night and finished the first disc and part of the 2nd. I just can't quit watching!

The costumes are beyond wonderful and the setting, well, it certainly is a character in the story.

I can't say I have a favorite thread because I love it all. The scheming, the miscommunication, the subtlety. All well done.


----------

